# Installing Linksys wireless router



## littlerich (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm attempting to install a WRT54G v5 router. I used their CD installation process which stopped at step 7(entering a password). Their box shows a one touch setup button. No mention is made of this in the setup.

I call Linksys, cannot understand the guy I've got on the phone so go to chat room. I'm given a procedeure to follow which get me to a step asking for a file name that I know nothing about. 

My main concern is security, as the router does generate a signal when in place, which my new laptop informs me is unsecure. I am hooked up with Charter Cable. Could this be where my problem lies?

littlerich


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Do yourself a favor and throw the install disk away! 

I have yet to put one of those disks in a drive, and I've installed tons of routers.

Since you have a cable modem, I suggest resetting the router to factory defaults, connecting it to the modem and computer as the installation instructions dictate.

Turn everything off, modem, router, computer.

Turn on the modem, wait for it to get a steady connect light.

Turn on the router, wait two minutes.

Turn on the computer and boot into Windows.

At this point, you should be connected.

You can now access the router's setup pages using IE and the IP address of 192.168.1.1 and configure the wireless section for encryption.


----------



## littlerich (Feb 27, 2006)

When I did that I got to a step asking for a file name which I couldn't come up with. Any ideas?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Where do you get to a step asking for a file name? Resetting the router to factory defaults is as simple as holding down the reset button for the required amount of time, usually 10-15 seconds. After that, I don't see where you'll be getting any prompts at all.


----------



## littlerich (Feb 27, 2006)

I followed your instructions and went to 192.168.1.1 I was asked for a user name and password and was informed that I am unauthorized. 

Where is the reset button that I should be holding down for 15 seconds and when do I do that?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *littlerich*

When you see the login box, tab to the password box and enter *admin* then click *OK*
You should then have access to the Linksys Setup pages.


----------



## ezymony (Jan 27, 2001)

Just type admin in the password box that should get you tothe set up page.


----------



## littlerich (Feb 27, 2006)

I am getting nowhere fast. When I add the router to my system my computer can't find the server. I also no longer get any response from 192.168.1.1. Now What?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What are you "adding" regarding the router to your system? I suggest you start over at the top of my instructions, now that we know what prompt you were getting, and continue from there. You don't need to "add" anything to your computer configuration to access the router.


----------



## littlerich (Feb 27, 2006)

I guess I don't have the correct terminology. The cord that goes from my modem to the computer allows me to access my homepage. When I put that cord into the router and come out of the router to the computer I can no longer access my homepage, but rather, I get a " cannot find the server" message.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You MUST power cycle the modem and the router when you change the connections on the WAN side.


----------



## littlerich (Feb 27, 2006)

Problem solved. How do I remove this thread?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You don't remove the thread, it just becomes history. 

How did you solve the issue? We like to get feedback to aid in the future for similar issues.


----------



## littlerich (Feb 27, 2006)

John,
Charter Communications has a support program called Charter Pipeline. It checks web and e-mail settings. It found a problem in my system and gave me some shutdown instructions which, I guess, rebooted me with the correct connections. In the meantime, I found the reset button on the router which I used. Things are working fine but I am still without a pasword so am operating unsecured. I've been afraid to tamper with the system since it's working so well. Shall I contact Linksys?

Dick


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You want to put a password on the router? You probably don't really need one if you have disabled remote administration, since you can only access it with local connections. OTOH, it's easy to do. If you screw up, you can always reset the router to factory defaults again.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

littlerich said:


> I followed your instructions and went to 192.168.1.1 I was asked for a user name and password and was informed that I am unauthorized.
> 
> Where is the reset button that I should be holding down for 15 seconds and when do I do that?


type in 'admin' under password


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

littlerich said:


> I followed your instructions and went to 192.168.1.1 I was asked for a user name and password and was informed that I am unauthorized.
> 
> Where is the reset button that I should be holding down for 15 seconds and when do I do that?


type in 'admin' under password. you can change that at a later date and it is recommended that you do.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

littlerich said:


> I guess I don't have the correct terminology. The cord that goes from my modem to the computer allows me to access my homepage. When I put that cord into the router and come out of the router to the computer I can no longer access my homepage, but rather, I get a " cannot find the server" message.


 Are you plugging modem into 'Internet' socket or one of the other ports for computers, etc. to be plugged in.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

littlerich said:


> John,
> Charter Communications has a support program called Charter Pipeline. It checks web and e-mail settings. It found a problem in my system and gave me some shutdown instructions which, I guess, rebooted me with the correct connections. In the meantime, I found the reset button on the router which I used. Things are working fine but I am still without a pasword so am operating unsecured. I've been afraid to tamper with the system since it's working so well. Shall I contact Linksys?
> 
> Dick


Not a bad idea. They walked me through that setup on my router. Just tell the tech person you want to set up security.


----------

